# The Gateway Companion Dog Show - Isle of Sheppey, Kent - 25th June 2011



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

The Gateway Companion Dog Show
Saturday 25th June 2011
The Gateway, Rushenden Road, Queenborough, Kent, ME11 5HX
Breed, Obedience and Novelty Classes
Money raised will go towards The Gateway (charity number 1141140)
Entries from 11.00am.
Judging starts at 12 noon.
Entries £1.50 per dog per class
For more details contact Carol 01795 585401
or e-mail [email protected]


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

See you there


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Bumpy bump This is this saturday


----------

